# On days OFF and into KETO -- How many meals / What to eat ??



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone to comment on IF right 3 meals a day while on Keto when NOT working out ?? (Sunday and Monday OFF) I do train Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

Cheers.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

how bigs the meals, you mean outa say yuor 6 meals you eat when working out, just eat 3...would eat 4-5 still, 3 is too little


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> how bigs the meals, you mean outa say yuor 6 meals you eat when working out, just eat 3...would eat 4-5 still, 3 is too little


Yes I mean only when on my two days OFF how much should I eat then ? Since I am sleeping most of the day after a full night shift..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Yes I mean only when on my two days OFF how much should I eat then ? Since I am sleeping most of the day after a full night shift..


4-5 then, youll need energy for your night shift and your still burning alot of caloris if your jobs energetic...and eat whatever meals have the less carbs


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i always thought you should eat within every 3 hours no matter what diet it was, and you will be awake more than 9 hours wouldnt you


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ashie1986 said:


> i always thought you should eat within every 3 hours no matter what diet it was


ive read from some respect members on here its a myth, but whether its true or not, as long as you hit your macros and calorie targetn then your fine...some people use th e Warrior Diet which i couldnt as spacing meals out is easier to eat


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ahh i see

thanks for that, always made sure ive eaten within every 2 and half hours lol didnt realise it wasnt so important


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ashie1986 said:


> ahh i see
> 
> thanks for that, always made sure ive eaten within every 2 and half hours lol didnt realise it wasnt so important


dont quote me that incase it isnt, but some will say it is others differently, but as long as marcos are hit then jobs done in my opinion


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its more about training ur body to know when its getting cals for energy imo....eg if ur eating 6 times a day with the same gap in between and same cals in each meal ur body knows it doesnt need to store any cals for energy (fat). same would apply to eating 4 times aslong as ur macros/cals are the same in each meal. i personally eat every 2.5 hours 7 times a day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

barsnack said:


> dont quote me that incase it isnt, but some will say it is others differently, but as long as marcos are hit then jobs done in my opinion


yeh i agree with daily macros rather than splitting the macros into every meal.....but not on keto imo


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i agree with daily macros rather than splitting the macros into every meal.....but not on keto imo


Defintely not with keto, think we weer running away with OP thread....eating too much in the meals in keto can easily knock you out iof ketoisis with insulin spikes or too much carbs at once...keto is quite easy wehn you get the basics, just too many people i think over complicate it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Defintely not with keto, think we weer running away with OP thread....eating too much in the meals in keto can easily knock you out iof ketoisis with insulin spikes or too much carbs at once...keto is quite easy wehn you get the basics, just too many people i think over complicate it


yeh ppl def over complicate it lol....mine is 24gpro 23gfat each meal little-no carbs, simple:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

OK I sens some confusion here.. What I meant to say is that as I am training on Saturday (and get my 6 meals that day as any other working out days) then in the night of Saturday to Sunday I am up all night on my feet (working as a bouncer and cannot eat and anyway completed all my meals during the day) until 7am so when I get home all I want is to crash in bed and surely not to have to wake up every 3hrs to eat since I am not working out that day and I need to sleep to be ready again for work as my shift starts at 7pm that same day and again going through same night: up until 7am the following morning (night of Sunday to Monday).. So I dont want no headaches and just get the minimum meals perhaps before sleeping and when waking up and one last before leaving for work ? .. Any advices ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and to the OP...u dont need 2 days off keto...1 - 1.5 is plenty to replenish ur glisogen stores. swap ur fat% with ur carb% on carb ups and keep them clean...HI GI foods in the morning, low GI foods from the afternoon if ur doing 1 day carbup


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> OK I sens some confusion here.. What I meant to say is that as I am training on Saturday (and get my 6 meals that day as any other working out days) then in the night of Saturday to Sunday I am up all night on my feet (working as a bouncer and cannot eat and anyway completed all my meals during the day) until 7am so when I get home all I want is to crash in bed and surely not to have to wake up every 3hrs to eat since I am not working out that day and I need to sleep to be ready again for work as my shift starts at 7pm that same day and again going through same night: up until 7am the following morning (night of Sunday to Monday).. So I dont want no headaches and just get the minimum meals perhaps before sleeping and when waking up and one last before leaving for work ? .. Any advices ??


im struggling to worki out when your awake, but its simple, for the hours of the day/night your awake continously, this is when you aim to fit your meals into (whether it be 4-6 meals), pre plan, make some of your meals at once and keep them in a container to keep them fresh and bring them to work...for meals you are eating at work, bring the easiestt o consume ones, foods such as nuts/bacon/peanut butter etc which all cn be consumed by snacking


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im struggling to worki out when your awake, but its simple, for the hours of the day/night your awake continously, this is when you aim to fit your meals into (whether it be 4-6 meals), pre plan, make some of your meals at once and keep them in a container to keep them fresh and bring them to work...for meals you are eating at work, bring the easiestt o consume ones, foods such as nuts/bacon/peanut butter etc which all cn be consumed by snacking


Grrrr I dont need to eat at work since I completed them all before arriving at my work place.. Are u saying I still should be eating that much on none workout days (Sunday and Monday for me) ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

forget about workout days and non workout days....u should be eating the same everyday if ur cutting on a keto imo. time do goto sleep and what time till after a nightshift? it could be easier to carbup on ur days off the gym i think mate....its less important to split ur macros between each meal on carbups as you'll not be worried about being knocked out of ketosis obv.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> time do goto sleep and what time till after a nightshift?


Mate I explained it all very well.. Have a look in previous posts in this thread.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> OK I sens some confusion here.. What I meant to say is that as I am training on Saturday (and get my 6 meals that day as any other working out days) then in the night of Saturday to Sunday I am up all night on my feet (working as a bouncer and cannot eat and anyway completed all my meals during the day) until 7am so when I get home all I want is to crash in bed and surely not to have to wake up every 3hrs to eat since I am not working out that day and I need to sleep to be ready again for work as my shift starts at 7pm that same day and again going through same night: up until 7am the following morning (night of Sunday to Monday).. So I dont want no headaches and just get the minimum meals perhaps before sleeping and when waking up and one last before leaving for work ? .. Any advices ??


lol. uv got from sunday 12am - 7am and from whenever u wake up till 12am monday to eat?

i cant seem to see what kind of keto diet ur doing...CKD??


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. uv got from sunday 12am - 7am and from whenever u wake up till 12am monday to eat?
> 
> i cant seem to see what kind of keto diet ur doing...CKD??


Grr nooooooooo!! lol

U do need to read all carefully Jesus u reading between the lines :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i have read it mate....u cant seem to grasp that ur days go from 12am to 12am. if uv been up all day saturday straight into a night shift ur sunday macros start at 12 am and its time to fill them!

eg sunday 12.00am meal 1

3.00am meal 2

6am meal 3

sleep 8am - 3-4pm

4.30pm meal 4

7.00pm meal 5

9.30pm meal 6

repeat for monday.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

During your carb up eat high gi carbs first then move onto lower gi carbs

Initially you want the insulin spike, igf-1 etc, but as the day goes on your insulin sensitivity will decrease, thats why you switch to low gi carbs

Also get some metformin, it helps you get back into ketosis quicker after your refeeds


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> During your carb up eat high gi carbs first then move onto lower gi carbs
> 
> Initially you want the insulin spike, igf-1 etc, but as the day goes on your insulin sensitivity will decrease, thats why you switch to low gi carbs
> 
> Also get some metformin, it helps you get back into ketosis quicker after your refeeds


How about I stay on Keto continously for let's say a month ? (so when no training eating less meals, less fat) Hmm ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i have read it mate....u cant seem to grasp that ur days go from 12am to 12am. if uv been up all day saturday straight into a night shift ur sunday macros start at 12 am and its time to fill them!
> 
> eg sunday 12.00am meal 1
> 
> ...


And I dont wanna eat at all when working 'cose I cannot in my shift.. ALL I ask is:

on no training day can I stay on KETO and eat just less fat ?? I DO NOT WANT to carb up.. I am fine with proteins and fats. SOO please is there anyone that understand THIS here ?

This is really frustrating, dont bring me alternative.. just please answer the question THK YOU! :cursing:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah youll still be on keto, just eat your designated meals before work, maybe a meal less, only thing is youll be fcuking starving at work


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah youll still be on keto, just eat your designated meals before work, maybe a meal less, only thing is youll be fcuking starving at work


Yes all my meals before work as it's a training day but u mean a meal less on none work out day ? Thats really what I wanna know: how many less meals on NO workout day ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

one would be enough, dont starve yourself your body will stil need adequate calories to function expecially if your working, so instead of 6 eat 5 on non workout days


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> one would be enough, dont starve yourself your body will stil need adequate calories to function expecially if your working, so instead of 6 eat 5 on non workout days


Phew okies lol Hard to believe but u the 1st who were able to give me a proper answer. All the others didnt listen and came up with alternatives which is kind of them but not to the point as I kindly asked.. So ok will just remove one meal.

:rockon:

Any other comments are welcome.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl.....best of luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl.....best of luck buddy :thumb:


Thks mate :cool2:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

best of luck with whatever your doing, unveil Blue Steel and you'll be fine


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

No need to adjust intake between training and non-trining days mate. Just eat the same. And timings/number of meals isn't gonna make a big difference for the majority of people either. Just hit your macro targets.


----------

